# Huge trout east matty



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anybody ever seen this pic before? Hoax? Supposedly caught east Matty.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It was a 30" 10# trout caught in Zephyr Cove in West Matagorda Bay. I was fishing a mile from them that day a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! A trout of a lifetime right there.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I got a text from my uncle who's been fishing east bay. He said it was legit.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt. Brett Sweeny. Supposedly they caught a 9.5 and a bunch of 6-7's the same day. Def a pure sow


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

I wonder how many people will be fishing in Zephyr Cove now.....SMH


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, dont know the guy holding the fish but know Brett Sweeny and its legit..... The capt can put you on some big girls for sure.

He fishes all over the state, but prefers matty..


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with big girls!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I got the text too stating EMB. West Matty huh?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish!!!

Can't believe some people will say where it was caught. Un freaking believable.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That fish is huge!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It was a 30" 10# trout caught in Zephyr Cove in West Matagorda Bay. I was fishing a mile from them that day a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


X2


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The trout was 18 pounds, 3 ounces, and 38 inches long. Guy measured it, weighed it with his Boga and released it after the picture.

TP&W will measure, and weigh the picture on Monday, then it will be official.....new State Record !


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

ANGEL said:


> Nice fish!!!
> 
> Can't believe some people will say where it was caught. Un freaking believable.


Probably caught in west matty. Just telling folks east matty!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> Nice fish!!!
> 
> Can't believe some people will say where it was caught. Un freaking believable.


 I know right, un freaking believable is a perfect description!!!


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

ANGEL said:


> Nice fish!!!
> 
> Can't believe some people will say where it was caught. Un freaking believable.


Telling someone where it was caught makes no difference, last time I checked fish had tails, if people would fish fish, instead of spots, they'd catch more


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

The Last Mango said:


> Telling someone where it was caught makes no difference, last time I checked fish had tails, if people would fish fish, instead of spots, they'd catch more


Next time you get on a bunch of good fish and stay on them for any length of time and manage to catch a trophy of a lifetime out of that area you should post up details and locations for all the internet potlickers... Then go back and fish your area after 30 boats have beat the hell out of it, maybe they will catch them or maybe not, and then tell me it makes no difference.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

that fish is lucky to break 25" and 6#


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Flash1 said:


> Next time you get on a bunch of good fish and stay on them for any length of time and manage to catch a trophy of a lifetime out of that area you should post up details and locations for all the internet potlickers... Then go back and fish your area after 30 boats have beat the hell out of it, maybe they will catch them or maybe not, and then tell me it makes no difference.


I agree especially this time of year when they are holding up in deeper pockets.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Brett is a pretty cool cat, no matter where it was caught nice fish......lets get our panties out of a wad and all be friends....


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Flash1 said:


> Next time you get on a bunch of good fish and stay on them for any length of time and manage to catch a trophy of a lifetime out of that area you should post up details and locations for all the internet potlickers... Then go back and fish your area after 30 boats have beat the hell out of it, maybe they will catch them or maybe not, and then tell me it makes no difference.


What do you want to know , I'll tell you, I'm a local. Makes no difference to me, I would love to see everyone catch good fish. Send me a message, I'll give you my cell phone number, you might get stranded on the water some time.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It was a 30" 10# trout caught in Zephyr Cove in West Matagorda Bay. I was fishing a mile from them that day a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Seriously Smack? I've already gotten a half dozen texts asking where "Zephyr Cove" is. They get P.O.'ed when I tell them I have never heard of it. Cold or not this is what W. Matty is gonna look like in the morning!


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lmao on that video ahha


Sent from my on the go device


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

When a quickly glanced at the picture, I thought that it was Mac in the picture.

Thought to myself: "Dang... Mac nailed a big, fat girl!"


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, yea you right, never fails at this time of year.:wink:



blow up said:


> I wonder how many people will be fishing in Zephyr Cove now.....SMH


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Category5 said:


> that fish is lucky to break 25" and 6#


 I really hope you're being sarcastic, because if you're not you are being an arsewipe. It's been verified by more than one person on this thread!:headknock


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

poco jim said:


> I really hope you're being sarcastic, because if you're not you are being an arsewipe. It's been verified by more than one person on this thread!:headknock


I was totes being sarcastic, totes mah goats...heck I'm totes cray cray


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Category5 said:


> I was totes being sarcastic, totes mah goats...heck I'm totes cray cray


 What the heck does totes mean, sorry I'm a dumb rancher!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

poco jim said:


> What the heck does totes mean, sorry I'm a dumb rancher!


It's a sarcastic (sarc) reference (ref) to a stupid young peoples dialect that has emerged recently in a disturbing trend of dumb assed-ness (DAN). There's a pretty funny commercial with James Earl Jones (JEJ) in it airing currently (cur) that mocks it magnificently (magnif). These young do-nothing types can't be bothered to say or spell an entire word you know.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to the Angler... Trouts Legit.. Winter patterns Prevail .. Its on in all bay systems.. What more info u need ?


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I know the guy holding the trout. We work at the same company for our day job. He said it went a little over ten pounds. He is putting it on the wall. They hammered them that day and released everything else. I think it was caught in east Matty, but who knows. I did not ask him because I never ask people where they caught a big fish.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Awesome fish. Anyone know what it was caught on? Just curious.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dick Hanks said:


> Thought to myself: "Dang... Mac nailed a big, fat girl!"


That won't be until later on tonight when he hits the bar scene:cop:


----------



## slimedawg (Dec 9, 2013)

CaptTreyFryfogle said:


> Awesome fish. Anyone know what it was caught on? Just curious.


Spec rig


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

fishin shallow said:


> That won't be until later on tonight when he hits the bar scene:cop:


 I was hopin someone would go there !


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Just go fish.... Hope luck is on your side!!


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Farm raised, lol


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Great. A big trout report from east Matty. Just what we need.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> When a quickly glanced at the picture, I thought that it was Mac in the picture.
> 
> Thought to myself: "Dang... Mac nailed a big, fat girl!"


Yeh, he is quick to tell where it was caught but won't give out his secret

fat girl spot bet it was the mustang bar..

Nice fish of a lifetime..btw


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CaptTreyFryfogle said:


> Awesome fish. Anyone know what it was caught on? Just curious.


 Boy, wouldn't that raise a stink if it turned out to be a live croaker? **** that would be entertaining...


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish I could say one of my lures, but the fish was caught on a Bass Assassin.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

slimedawg said:


> Spec rig


Had to be croaker...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagnich (Feb 3, 2013)

blow up said:


> I wonder how many people will be fishing in Zephyr Cove now.....SMH


My guess is it wash't caught in Zephyr Cove, but Smackdaddy was just saying that to divert people. He isn't that stupid to tell everyone where a sow was caught


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dagnich said:


> My guess is it wash't caught in Zephyr Cove, but Smackdaddy was just saying that to divert people. He isn't that stupid to tell everyone where a sow was caught


----------



## specbuster (Dec 14, 2013)

daaaaaanggg thats big!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

dagnich said:


> My guess is it wash't caught in Zephyr Cove, but Smackdaddy was just saying that to divert people. He isn't that stupid to tell everyone where a sow was caught


 Yeah, that's gotta be it. It was actually caught in West Galveston bay...


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

The funny thing is, it doesn't really matter where she was caught. A sow like that can be caught on any given day just about anywhere on the Texas coast in the winter. It just a matter of being there, lots of casts, good presentation and a little luck.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

colbyntx said:


> The funny thing is, it doesn't really matter where she was caught. A sow like that can be caught on any given day just about anywhere on the Texas coast in the winter. It just a matter of being there, lots of casts, good presentation and a little luck.


 Very true.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If it really was caught in Zephyr Cove and announced on the Internet, when can forget about fishing that spot for...I don't know....400 years?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> The funny thing is, it doesn't really matter where she was caught. A sow like that can be caught on any given day just about anywhere on the Texas coast in the winter. It just a matter of being there, lots of casts, good presentation and a little luck.


 Spoken like a true Zephyr cove fisherman...


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> Spoken like a true Zephyr cove fisherman...


Ha, never been there or never even fished Matty. Closest I'v been is SA Bay. I wouldn't go to the exact spot if you gave me the GPS. I fish Sabine in winter and have just as good of chance on a hawg as anywhere on the coast. I know that's some great fishing down that way but it's too far for me for just a normal fishing trip. Only the potlickers jump on a spot just because someone catches a big fish. Like I said before, you can catch them anywhere on the coast.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

dagnich said:


> My guess is it wash't caught in Zephyr Cove, but Smackdaddy was just saying that to divert people. He isn't that stupid to tell everyone where a sow was caught


 Your're missing the point....It doesn't matter if the trout was caught there or not, everyone who does fish ZC will suffer from his stupidity. I've never fished East or West Matty, so it's no harm to me, but I've seen this same thing happen on my home waters and it's no fun for anyone.


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

blow up said:


> Your're missing the point....It doesn't matter if the trout was caught there or not, everyone who does fish ZC will suffer from his stupidity. I've never fished East or West Matty, so it's no harm to me, but I've seen this same thing happen on my home waters and it's no fun for anyone.


I dot even fish east or west Matty. I only fish Galveston bay and go to vende Louisiana once a year. I was just giving my two cents.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

blow up said:


> Your're missing the point....It doesn't matter if the trout was caught there or not, everyone who does fish ZC will suffer from his stupidity. I've never fished East or West Matty, so it's no harm to me, but I've seen this same thing happen on my home waters and it's no fun for anyone.


My stupidity? You are off your rocker, no one fishes there. The only thing fishing that cove is an egret, it is so shallow you couldn't make it there unless you were in an airboat. If it is not in an area you fish why are you even posting? If some internet scouter does take my map and try to run up into that cove they will hit bottom a half mile before they get there, that's what should happen to people who count on reports to potlick fishing spots.
It cracks me up that a picture of a 30" trout is considered a hoax, everyone gets their panties in a wad because they want to know where and if any of you think it is a big secret he had the picture and location on his Facebook page that evening two Mondays ago. The lure is hanging out of the trout's mouth in the photo. That spot is not the only place there are nice trout I promise!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So you would purposely send someone into an area that may cause them or their equipment harm just to prove your point on internet pot licking?


----------



## specbuster (Dec 14, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My stupidity? You are off your rocker, no one fishes there. The only thing fishing that cove is an egret, it is so shallow you couldn't make it there unless you were in an airboat. If it is not in an area you fish why are you even posting? If some internet scouter does take my map and try to run up into that cove they will hit bottom a half mile before they get there, that's what should happen to people who count on reports to potlick fishing spots.
> It cracks me up that a picture of a 30" trout is considered a hoax, everyone gets their panties in a wad because they want to know where and if any of you think it is a big secret he had the picture and location on his Facebook page that evening two Mondays ago. The lure is hanging out of the trout's mouth in the photo. That spot is not the only place there are nice trout I promise!
> 
> smack daddy is a expert when it comes to big trout fishing.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> So you would purposely send someone into an area that may cause them or their equipment harm just to prove your point on internet pot licking?


That's most any place on the coast. If you have never boated there before it would be smart not to run wide open. Heck, I still find underwater hazards in places I thought I knew.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I was about to hook my boat up and make the trek up north to catch me a monster trout


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

*Big trout*

I know this guy. He his no newbie to catching big trout. I promise he's caught a lot of trout very close to that size.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> Nice fish!!!
> 
> Can't believe some people will say where it was caught. Un freaking believable.


Just throwing a bone for the chasers to follow. Gotta keep the potlickers out of the good spots.

But more importantly, I was fishing about 65 miles from that spot 4 days before and 5 days after that fish was caught.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice Fish!!! Big trout going shallow on a post front warming trend.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

specbuster said:


> daaaaaanggg thats big!


IS this a record? This guy got banned after two posts and in less than two days.

This one time at banned camp....

My biggest fish is 27'' in the surf. That fish looks like it would dwarf the 27''er. Does anyone have actual measurments. Looks bigger than 30" to me. Im headed to zephyr cove right now. Im taking my yak so I can get in to that shallow water. Wanna go Smack? Ive got 4doz croak's.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*They should call that Trout the Blue Ox*

Because there have been so many tall tales told about it. I have received the picture through text or email from four different sources. My hat is off to the dude that caught it. Not only because he is a great fisherman but because everyone in the state knows him, works with him, fished with him the day before, or was fishing next to him when he caught it. One popular dude...

Seriously, it was one very nice fish. And my hat is off to the guy who caught it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Zephyr Cove is on FIRE!!!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know how many "alot" is, or how big that trout truly is, but few people ever have caught "a lot" of 10 plus pound trout.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

It is real...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> IS this a record? This guy got banned after two posts and in less than two days.
> 
> This one time at banned camp....
> 
> My biggest fish is 27'' in the surf. That fish looks like it would dwarf the 27''er. Does anyone have actual measurments. Looks bigger than 30" to me. Im headed to zephyr cove right now. Im taking my yak so I can get in to that shallow water. Wanna go Smack? Ive got 4doz croak's.


It's no doubt a big fish. I wouldn't be surprised if it was over 30", but he is holding his arms out so it skews the perspective. I'd like to hear the true measurements on the fish from the guide or something. Beast for sure either way.

Big fish like that don't eat croaker dude, they like cut mullet fished on the bottom...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Just throwing a bone for the chasers to follow. Gotta keep the potlickers out of the good spots.
> 
> But more importantly, I was fishing about 65 miles from that spot 4 days before and 5 days after that fish was caught.


Lmao

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice fish!!! 


Btw... I know where he can get a KILLER replica!!!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Flash1 said:


> Next time you get on a bunch of good fish and stay on them for any length of time and manage to catch a trophy of a lifetime out of that area you should post up details and locations for all the internet potlickers... Then go back and fish your area after 30 boats have beat the hell out of it, maybe they will catch them or maybe not, and then tell me it makes no difference.


Or next time you catch a 10+lb trout in your favorite spot tell everyone it was caught in a different bay system to make all the potlickers a go somewhere else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The fish was actually caught in Contee Lake on squid.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just wanted to post on a thread about a 10lb trout...Carry On! :cheers:


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

ROBALO23 said:


> Anybody ever seen this pic before? Hoax? Supposedly caught east Matty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a great catch. I would definitely agree with 30" or more.

I've seen some big girls before and hope to break the 30" mark myself one day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Clayton is a hell of a fisherman. Won the Baffin Classic last year and is in the top 5 or 10 in most tournaments he fishes. Also Brett Sweeney is a heck of a guide and would be my vote for the best big trout guide on Matty.


----------



## specktacle (Oct 11, 2013)

30" 10.5lbs. Confirmed.
Brett and two accomplished tourney guys.. Wouldnt have expected any less. Each of them catch fish like this on a much more regular basis than most. No need to speculate any further, it is legit. As far as where it was caught, doesnt matter. They move, and even if you were in the same spot AND they were there, doesnt guarantee a thing.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't be East Matty, not enough duck blinds in the background.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Must be upper coast, the water is ugly brown even in calm conditions.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I like me some stained water! It would be bad-tough to even get within casting distance to a trout that size in clear water! The Holy Grail!


----------

